# Tren cough questions



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey all,

My stats are;

23 years old, 205lbs at 10% body fat.

I am running a Test Prop and Tren Ace cycle.

The prop will run for 10 weeks and the Tren for 6-8 depending on how I feel.

My goal is to add lean size with minimal fat, or maybe even drop a percent or two, as I plan to eat VERY clean and very little sodium.

I have done 

Test + EQ + Winny
Test + EQ + Var

And the rest of my cycles have been prohormones like Superdrol and M1T.

Anyways, my question is simple. I found a good local source from a high quality lab of Test Prop and Tren Ace. Now, I have read quite a few horror stories about the Tren Ace injection. 

What I am doing right now is injecting ED to keep blood levels stable and lower the amount of Tren per injection. 

I am starting with;  Test Prop @ 50mg ED and Tren Ace @ 30mg ED (just to see how my body reacts to the Tren) If all goes well I will up it to 37.5mg ED, but since this is my first Tren cycle that is about as high as I will most likely go. I am shooting the Prop and Tren together in the same syringe, switching out the tip after I draw from a 22g to a 25g. 

Aspirate of course, and inject very slowly. I am talking like 5-6 minutes per injection. Now, I have read everywhere all over the internet that everybody experiences the cough at least once, so I am trying to prepare myself and lower my chances as much as possible.

I have some salbutamol that I can use in case things get out of hand but I don't even know if that will help. I have heard short rapid breaths can help you get through it in 1-2 minutes versus some people who have suffered for like 4-6 minutes. 

Just looking for as much information about avoiding this and what I can do if/when this does happen.

I have done 2 injections so far, always been nervous as hell when doing them, but so far nothing to report. I am also thinking with such a low dose of Tren per injection it's not as big of an issue. FEEDBACK PLEASE


----------



## pyes (Sep 3, 2010)

I think you should quit taking steroids. This is not your first cycle and the other 2 cycles did very little for you. You look like me, when I first started lifting weights....you are still young also...You could've easily got to what you look like now, without steroids. I would really hate to sound like a dikk, but I am just calling it like I see it.
How do you have almost 500 posts and no one repped you?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 3, 2010)

pyes said:


> I think you should quit taking steroids. This is not your first cycle and the other 2 cycles did very little for you. You look like me, when I first started lifting weights....you are still young also...You could've easily got to what you look like now, without steroids. I would really hate to sound like a dikk, but I am just calling it like I see it.
> How do you have almost 500 posts and no one repped you?



That's an old photo actually. 2 years old. I haven't posted on this forum for close to a year and luckily my account still works, first time trying today. So I have not updated anything.


----------



## pyes (Sep 3, 2010)

In that case, I humbly withdrawl my comment. I apologise. I do not know much about tren so I can not help there but I think you should be running more prop...I am on prop now and 50 mg ed was'nt doing it for me...I now inject 75-95 mg ed and I am seeing more results.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 3, 2010)

No worries pyes. I see things have changed around here. Thanks alot for my first rep points  

Right, I can understand there being a difference between those amounts. That is basically the difference between 500mg and 750mg - 1g of a longer acting ester of Test. 

How long did it take for you to start seeing results (strength, size) from your Prop. I have only used Enanthate and Cyp and they took around 3-4 weeks on average. Also are you doing a Test only cycle ?


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 3, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My stats are;
> 
> ...



I do not offer info on cycles unless asked specificly and I won't start now. I only posted because I don't think I've ever heard a male doin doses that low with effectiveness. Although I 'm unable to assist you, perhaps you could enlighten me as to a question I'm have'n now. I'm curious as to if doseages your protocol ( tren 150mg wk and test 250 mg wk ) has are provide'n any gains ? You are take'n quite a few shots for such  low doseages and I just wondered.


Peace and Love


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 3, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> I do not offer info on cycles unless asked specificly and I won't start now. I only posted because I don't think I've ever heard a male doin doses that low with effectiveness. Although I 'm unable to assist you, perhaps you could enlighten me as to a question I'm have'n now. I'm curious as to if doseages your protocol ( tren 150mg wk and test 250 mg wk ) has are provide'n any gains ? You are take'n quite a few shots for such low doseages and I just wondered.
> 
> 
> Peace and Love


 
get it


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 3, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> I do not offer info on cycles unless asked specificly and I won't start now. I only posted because I don't think I've ever heard a male doin doses that low with effectiveness. Although I 'm unable to assist you, perhaps you could enlighten me as to a question I'm have'n now. I'm curious as to if doseages your protocol ( tren 150mg wk and test 250 mg wk ) has are provide'n any gains ? You are take'n quite a few shots for such  low doseages and I just wondered.
> 
> 
> Peace and Love



Well actually I am doing 50mg x 7 days, which equals 350mg of Test Prop. And that is the equivelant of 500mg of Test Enanthate due to the long chain ester attached to it. Look it up.

And the Tren, I am mainly just gauging how my body responds to it at that dose to see if I can up it to hopefully 37.5mg ED, which is a common dosage actually. I have seen many recommendations to start Tren A at 75mg EOD for people who have never used it before and they see great gains.

I just decided I am doing 50mg ED of Test and 30mg ED of Tren to keep blood plasma levels a little more stable, which I was told may lessen the side effects from Tren.


----------



## Marat (Sep 3, 2010)

For clarification, you're pinning 50mg of prop every day? Any particular reason you prefer that over pinning Enanthate like twice a week?

EDIT: nevermind, apparently I missed part of your post


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 3, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Well actually I am doing 50mg x 7 days, which equals 350mg of Test Prop. And that is the equivelant of 500mg of Test Enanthate due to the long chain ester attached to it. Look it up.
> 
> And the Tren, I am mainly just gauging how my body responds to it at that dose to see if I can up it to hopefully 37.5mg ED, which is a common dosage actually. I have seen many recommendations to start Tren A at 75mg EOD for people who have never used it before and they see great gains.
> 
> I just decided I am doing 50mg ED of Test and 30mg ED of Tren to keep blood plasma levels a little more stable, which I was told may lessen the side effects from Tren.



thanks


Peace and Love


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Sep 3, 2010)

I think this guy is too skinny for Tren... He needs a Ham and Cheese Sub at 500mgs ED. 


GICH!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 3, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I think this guy is too skinny for Tren... He needs a Ham and Cheese Sub at 500mgs ED.
> 
> 
> GICH!


 Yes TREN MASTER


----------



## unclem (Sep 3, 2010)

hey guy your doing it all wrong but do it your way, you got alot to learn, and iam no teacher.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 3, 2010)

unclem said:


> hey guy your doing it all wrong but do it your way, you got alot to learn, and iam no teacher.


----------



## unclem (Sep 3, 2010)

^^^lol.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Sep 3, 2010)

lol see you all in hell


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 4, 2010)

unclem said:


> hey guy your doing it all wrong but do it your way, you got alot to learn, and iam no teacher.



I am always open to suggestions, especially if I am doing it "all wrong"


----------



## WFC2010 (Sep 4, 2010)

what brand gear you take?

hows first day of injects?


----------



## pyes (Sep 4, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> No worries pyes. I see things have changed around here. Thanks alot for my first rep points
> 
> Right, I can understand there being a difference between those amounts. That is basically the difference between 500mg and 750mg - 1g of a longer acting ester of Test.
> 
> How long did it take for you to start seeing results (strength, size) from your Prop. I have only used Enanthate and Cyp and they took around 3-4 weeks on average. Also are you doing a Test only cycle ?


 
I started to notice gains at about 2 weeks...but most noticably around 3-4 weeks. Yes, I am on prop only atm, I have winny but I do not like the way it makes me feel, so i stopped using it. I started at 50mg ed, then pumped it up to 75-95 mg ed...I guess i would've seen more results sooner if i would have started at 75mg ed. I think you should up your dosage also. Although prop is more potent mg for mg, I do not think 350mg is equal to 500 of test e. I think it may be closer to 425-450mgs. I hope this helps, and I apologize if everyone is being rude. They are getting tired of telling the same advice over and over again, i guess.


----------



## 68 firebird (Sep 4, 2010)

To address your original question about Tren cough.....You're doing everything correctly to keep the cough to a minimum.  Stop stressing.  You don't need anything to help subdue it (medicine wise).  If it happens the best thing to do is stay relaxed.  It will pass.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 4, 2010)

pyes said:


> I started to notice gains at about 2 weeks...but most noticably around 3-4 weeks. Yes, I am on prop only atm, I have winny but I do not like the way it makes me feel, so i stopped using it. I started at 50mg ed, then pumped it up to 75-95 mg ed...I guess i would've seen more results sooner if i would have started at 75mg ed. I think you should up your dosage also. Although prop is more potent mg for mg, I do not think 350mg is equal to 500 of test e. I think it may be closer to 425-450mgs. I hope this helps, and I apologize if everyone is being rude. They are getting tired of telling the same advice over and over again, i guess.



Thanks pyes. Yeah I was wondering what I did wrong. I did a search for threads on Tren cough on this forum but couldn't really find any. Maybe I did something wrong when searching, so I figured I would just ask. 

And thanks firebird for the advice. I will keep my salbutamol close just in case.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 4, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> what brand gear you take?
> 
> hows first day of injects?



Im taking Medistair Pharmaceuticals which is the new name for Atlas Pharmaceuticals. It's a Canadian based lab. Never had any problems with them so far. First injection was in my right delt, it stung for a couple hours and ended up bruising. Last two shots were in quads and no problems there.

Today I started getting a funny taste in my mouth shortly after the injection, and I started feeling pressure in my chest. So I prepared myself for war with Tren cough. But it passed and nothing happened.

I used to smoke a lot of weed a few years ago and I would take huge bong hits and cough my guts out so, I am not too worried about this problem anymore. I also had a bout with asthma which was very scary. When I thought the cough was coming I was like LETS DO THIS !!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 4, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Im taking Medistair Pharmaceuticals which is the new name for Atlas Pharmaceuticals. It's a Canadian based lab. Never had any problems with them so far. First injection was in my right delt, it stung for a couple hours and ended up bruising. Last two shots were in quads and no problems there.
> 
> Today I started getting a funny taste in my mouth shortly after the injection, and I started feeling pressure in my chest. So I prepared myself for war with Tren cough. But it passed and nothing happened.
> 
> I used to smoke a lot of weed a few years ago and I would take huge bong hits and cough my guts out so, I am not too worried about this problem anymore. I also had a bout with asthma which was very scary. When I thought the cough was coming I was like LETS DO THIS !!


 hits us with dat webb addy


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 4, 2010)

The Situation said:


> hits us with dat webb addy



I actually get it from somebody who lives a couple cities away from me. I do not order off of the internet. Sorry I couldn't be of more help, although I think posting sources is against the forum rules anyways.


----------



## bufbiker (Sep 4, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> No worries pyes. I see things have changed around here. Thanks alot for my first rep points
> 
> Right, I can understand there being a difference between those amounts. That is basically the difference between 500mg and 750mg - 1g of a longer acting ester of Test.
> 
> How long did it take for you to start seeing results (strength, size) from your Prop. I have only used Enanthate and Cyp and they took around 3-4 weeks on average. Also are you doing a Test only cycle ?


 
Dude, I've run several prop cycles. In fact I'm running prop 150mg eod and  NPP 100mg eod and will finish cycle with var. You need to be doing a minimum of 125mg eod of the prop and at least 100mg eod of the tren. You may or may not get the tren cough. Some people I know run it a lot and have never had the cough, some almost dropped due to not being able to catch their breath from coughing so hard. It's a gamble. But you are not doing enough to be a real cycle in my opinion. up it.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 4, 2010)

bufbiker said:


> Dude, I've run several prop cycles. In fact I'm running prop 150mg eod and  NPP 100mg eod and will finish cycle with var. You need to be doing a minimum of 125mg eod of the prop and at least 100mg eod of the tren. You may or may not get the tren cough. Some people I know run it a lot and have never had the cough, some almost dropped due to not being able to catch their breath from coughing so hard. It's a gamble. But you are not doing enough to be a real cycle in my opinion. up it.



Ok, I will definitely up the Prop, due to popular opinion to 60mg ED since it's 100mg/mL

I have seen many people do very well with 75mg EOD of Tren A. 
And my Tren A is 100mg/mL so I will probably do 40mg ED for the rest of my first week and see what happens. If it goes well, then I will up it to 50mg ED for the rest of the cycle. 

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## bufbiker (Sep 5, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Ok, I will definitely up the Prop, due to popular opinion to *60mg ED* since it's 100mg/mL
> 
> I have seen many people do very well with *75mg EOD* of Tren A.
> And my Tren A is 100mg/mL so I will probably do 40mg ED for the rest of my first week and see what happens. If it goes well, then I will up it to 50mg ED for the rest of the cycle.
> ...


 
That's a little better. If your diet is on check you shold definately see much better results at those doses, but still a bit low to be honest. But maybe the ed injects will help with that.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 5, 2010)

bufbiker said:


> That's a little better. If your diet is on check you shold definately see much better results at those doses, but still a bit low to be honest. But maybe the ed injects will help with that.



Sorry I made a typo. I upped it to 80mg ED of Prop and 40mg ED of Tren A. Took my injection this morning.

Still no Tren cough


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 5, 2010)

It's weird. I think it's all in my head, but I have been an angry piece of crap today.

I don't think it could be my Tren A kicking in because it's only Day 4, what do you all think?
I was very short tempered today and I had visions of ripping throats out and I felt my blood boiling and I am usually a very relaxed guy. I will see how I am tomorrow.


----------



## unclem (Sep 5, 2010)

take your shot eod not ed and its thetren ace giving u angry issues just please think before you act or ull give bbing a bad name.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 5, 2010)

unclem said:


> take your shot eod not ed and its thetren ace giving u angry issues just please think before you act or ull give bbing a bad name.



I usually experience LESS sides when I pin ED, opposed to EOD, with tren.

Keeps blood levels slightly more stable..


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 5, 2010)

unclem said:


> take your shot eod not ed and its thetren ace giving u angry issues just please think before you act or ull give bbing a bad name.



I would have to disagree with you on the EOD vs ED. 

ED will give me more stable blood levels with an acetate ester versus EOD. 

But I am all talk, I would never actually harm anyone. I MIGHT yell but even then it would be rare, I am just having thoughts, I would never act on them.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 5, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> I usually experience LESS sides when I pin ED, opposed to EOD, with tren.
> 
> Keeps blood levels slightly more stable..



I notice your status says, "Winning his gyno battle"

What are you doing to win the battle ? Letro ? Obviously diet.... Details please


----------



## pimprn (Sep 5, 2010)

dont be such a lil pussy up your stuff you already started.....you should have not done this cycle if your afraid of the cough i got it one time and i dropped to the ground coughing. I felt as if my lungs were collapsing. There is nothing you can prepare yourself for. I dont think you should be doing roids with such a idiotic question hah.......

Who takes small doses to avoid cough? And reads on it before and ends up taking it then makes a thread on it? Bro you got some confusion going on here.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 5, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> I notice your status says, "Winning his gyno battle"
> 
> What are you doing to win the battle ? Letro ? Obviously diet.... Details please



I had a lump weeks back. Bigger than a pea.

Started letro @ 2.5mg/ED. Letro alone didn't clear it up. Took some of the pain away, but didn't decrease the size of the lump. So, I started on a pretty strict calorie deficit diet and introduced some Fareston (torem) @ 60mg/ED.

With these three things, in the last 3-4 weeks, the lump has reduced down to smaller than a BB-sized lump. All the pain is gone, and you can't even tell there is a tiny lump still there.

I'm not sure if it will ever go away completely, but, if not, I will make sure to damage control on future cycles.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 5, 2010)

pimprn said:


> dont be such a lil pussy up your stuff you already started.....you should have not done this cycle if your afraid of the cough i got it one time and i dropped to the ground coughing. I felt as if my lungs were collapsing. There is nothing you can prepare yourself for. I dont think you should be doing roids with such a idiotic question hah.......
> 
> Who takes small doses to avoid cough? And reads on it before and ends up taking it then makes a thread on it? Bro you got some confusion going on here.



First of all, you're acting like a dick. Second, I have seen TONS OF PEOPLE run Tren A at 75mg EOD. I am running it at 40mg ED, which works out to 80mg EOD. This is my first Tren cycle, why should I jump right into an extreme dose of Tren when I don't know how my body will react to it ? 

So far I am enjoying my first 4 days, and at the end of my first week, if I feel like I can handle it, up it goes to 100mg EOD for hopefully the last 6-7 weeks. 

I don't know why you have to come at me like that.


----------



## unclem (Sep 5, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> I usually experience LESS sides when I pin ED, opposed to EOD, with tren.
> 
> Keeps blood levels slightly more stable..


 
 ok, ill have to try the tren ed see if its better for me. ill still use 100mg ed instead of eod.


----------



## pimprn (Sep 5, 2010)

dude my first tren cycle was 400mg a week that ace pinning eod with 750mg of test. I just dont see why you are doing this to your body for nothing honesly.


----------



## unclem (Sep 6, 2010)

^^^^i dont know who your talking about, but if me i like learning different peoples ideas. tren cough effects me to and its scarey, but ive noticed if you push your shit very, very slow it dont give u the real bad cough where you get a very bad cold feeling and lungs feel like there going to burst, plus the itching to go with it. but thats when i push real fast. if u go very, very slow push you dont get full blown tren fuckup lol. and its the tren as i only use 2ml of sol when doing both 40ml and 20ml vials. iam going to buy a box next as i have enough.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 6, 2010)

unclem said:


> ^^^^i dont know who your talking about, but if me i like learning different peoples ideas. tren cough effects me to and its scarey, but ive noticed if you push your shit very, very slow it dont give u the real bad cough where you get a very bad cold feeling and lungs feel like there going to burst, plus the itching to go with it. but thats when i push real fast. if u go very, very slow push you dont get full blown tren fuckup lol. and its the tren as i only use 2ml of sol when doing both 40ml and 20ml vials. iam going to buy a box next as i have enough.



I was read'n thread again and only posted because I remember going thru that before, but it was so long ago that it made think about a couple maybe possible reasons for that being somethin I haven't experienced in a good 9 or 10 years.

By the cough'n response to tren not bein consistant with every injection, I often wondered if perhaps I may nicked a vein and cause that effect. I conclusion I've come to for myself is that inject'n somethin for a bull into a human i bound to cause some strange in the begin'n uses of Tren. I think it may be the bodies reaction to such a strong compound upon the first couple of cycles with it. I think that goes on down the road to even experienced users of Tren, that reaction can still occur when they are introduced to stronger, more pure versions of the same compound that they didn't suffer that effect with. But what the hell would I know. Just a pass'n thought.

Peace and Love


----------



## unclem (Sep 6, 2010)

SD you know a real lot. but i hear ya. ive only used tren buying it and i still get that damn cough but its worse with the pellets. but i add 60mg of pellets extra to the mix at every 20ml and 120mg to the 40ml and its thick and golden. like a bar of gold color. thats just 6 pellets extra. ive used it only a total a yr. iam old school i like other older bbing drugs better. i dont know how long trens been around but i remember in 93 we used to  use dmso stuff to make it transdermal. geez i forgot how to even do it that way now its been so long. but the garlic smell was offending. wonder why SD it had that effect was it the dmso and pellet reaction? thnx big guy.


----------



## bufbiker (Sep 6, 2010)

In relation to the tren cough, I've noticed that if you don't move right away immediately after inject that the cough never comes. Don't know if this is some supersticious crap I've come up with or not. But it does seem to have some sort of effect.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 6, 2010)

bufbiker said:


> In relation to the tren cough, I've noticed that if you don't move right away immediately after inject that the cough never comes. Don't know if this is some supersticious crap I've come up with or not. But it does seem to have some sort of effect.



I just had a crazy visual of stand'n motionless ( like a tree) pin still inserted (maybe in glutes) stare'n off into nowhere for 5 minutes ! lolol I'm sure that's not what you meant by any means but it was a funny thought to me.

UncleM I certainly remember mess'n up shirts and smell'n who was on tren before you even talked to them ! LOLOL Those were the days, Damn we was dumb or adventurous! lolol

Peace and Love


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 6, 2010)

pimprn said:


> dude my first tren cycle was 400mg a week that ace pinning eod with 750mg of test. I just dont see why you are doing this to your body for nothing honesly.



Well, if you would have worded it that way, it would have been nicer.

I upped my Prop, and my Tren. End of the 2nd week I may up it again depending on how I feel.

Another day, no cough


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 6, 2010)

unclem said:


> ok, ill have to try the tren ed see if its better for me. ill still use 100mg ed instead of eod.



100mg tren ED is A LOT. You could probably get great gains off of 50-75mg ED.

(If you ran 100mg EOD, you would only need to run 50mg ED to equal it..)


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 6, 2010)

First, PLEASE understand I am not advise'n or correct'n as that is none of my business. However if I may I would humbly suggest that you perhaps may want to rethink your calculations on half lives of compounds and how they work in conjunction with timed injections. Just because a compound enters your system at 100mg some esters will release say 50mg over an 18 hour period 18 divided by 6 is 3 so in a 24 hour period so your mg are drop'n roughly 3 to 4 mg per hour,and after you reach the half live you still have an active life of a compound to consider when truly, truly balance'n dose's. It can get tricky which means there is a considerable difference between 100mg a day and 50 EOD . 100mg EOD would supply more mg in the blood for longer but really there is really no way they can equal each other if you get down to it. BUT Will it work.......Certainly it will work great and it goes without say'n plasma level become a bounce'n ball for a few hours daily which will supply the famous agitation and lazys. Most people use a protocol like Mon., Wed., Fri. or Tues. Thurs., Sat and get great results, I was just state'n that from what I've read perhaps it was misunderstood as it applies to injections. But what the hell would I know. lol If this makes sense to you by all means use it as food for thought if not,I'm no guru and I don't claim to know all things steroid...............but I do know just a lil bit.  lol

Peace and Love


----------



## unclem (Sep 6, 2010)

^^^ good post never thought of it that way but i dont know much either. just a little 20 yrs thats all not to much. but everybodys opinion is great to have for discussion. and that bridge.....................but i know that SD knows alot more than people think he does thats for sure.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 7, 2010)

Another day, no cough


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 9, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Another day, no cough



Still no issues. I some times feel a little nauseous after the injection though. And sometimes I feel a little tightness in the chest, but I can't tell if it's anxiety or what. 

I think the fact that I am cutting the Tren A with Test P at a ratio of 1:2 is slowing the absorption rate as well. I talked to my supplier who sells something called "ProFina" which is 100mg Test P and 100mg Tren A per mL and he said he only got the cough once and that was using something that was equal strength in ratio. Either way, happy to report no problems ! Feeling great and strong too !


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 12, 2010)

So.... I am gyno prone. And I just started pinning HCG 3 times per week @ 166IU which is 500iu weekly. 

I am running Test Prop @ 80mg ED and Tren Ace @ 40mg ED and feeling effing AMAZING and strong. I am also running Arimidex at 1mg EOD since the beginning of the cycle. 

2 days after my FIRST HCG shot, my nipples are getting puffy and one of my tiny gyno lumps from before feels agitated. 

Then I did some research and found that HCG can cause estrogen either directly or via aromatize activity, which would explain why my Arimidex didn't prevent this. 

Any suggestions? I have Nolva and Clomid on hand. I can get virtually anything from my supplier, but I will NOT use Letro.... unless I have to LOL


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 14, 2010)

bump??


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 14, 2010)

How much adex are you using? Adex will stop the aromatase from the HCG so I am guessing your adex dose is too low. Btw Letro is only slightly stronger than Adex. Keep in mind that E2 supression from AI's work WAY less in men than women so all the female trials with Letro crushing E2 have zero to do with males. You must use male trials when comparing AI's. Additionally the more T you pin the less E2 supression you get from AI's.

I think your Tren doses are fine for a newbie. Tren can make you pretty agressive even at 150mg weekly. Since you are stacking with Test the cycle looks fine to me.

Pinning eod is fine with both Ace and Prop so don't worry about hitting every day.

I am pretty prone to Tren cough but when I do a cycle subQ I have zero Tren cough so that may be an option if you get it.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 14, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Still no issues. I some times feel a little nauseous after the injection though. And sometimes I feel a little tightness in the chest, but I can't tell if it's anxiety or what.
> 
> *I think the fact that I am cutting the Tren A with Test P at a ratio of 1:2 is slowing the absorption rate as well.* I talked to my supplier who sells something called "ProFina" which is 100mg Test P and 100mg Tren A per mL and he said he only got the cough once and that was using something that was equal strength in ratio. Either way, happy to report no problems ! Feeling great and strong too !


 

I have mixed Ace with Cyp many many times and still get the cough.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 14, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> How much adex are you using? Adex will stop the aromatase from the HCG so I am guessing your adex dose is too low. Btw Letro is only slightly stronger than Adex. Keep in mind that E2 supression from AI's work WAY less in men than women so all the female trials with Letro crushing E2 have zero to do with males. You must use male trials when comparing AI's. Additionally the more T you pin the less E2 supression you get from AI's.
> 
> I think your Tren doses are fine for a newbie. Tren can make you pretty agressive even at 150mg weekly. Since you are stacking with Test the cycle looks fine to me.
> 
> ...



As stated above in my post. Arimidex at a dosage at 1mg EOD.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 14, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> As stated above in my post. Arimidex at a dosage at 1mg EOD.


 The half life is pretty short in men because of T levels so you need Adex ED at your current Test and HCG doses. 1mg Adex daily is good. You should be able to lower E2 about 50% at that dose. 25mg of Aromasin might get you down 60% and 2.5mg Letro daily about 62%.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 14, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> The half life is pretty short in men because of T levels so you need Adex ED at your current Test and HCG doses. 1mg Adex daily is good. You should be able to lower E2 about 50% at that dose. 25mg of Aromasin might get you down 60% and 2.5mg Letro daily about 62%.



Great advice, thank you very much.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 14, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Great advice, thank you very much.


 No problem. Once you dial in your AI dose you will be fine. Keep in mind Adex takes a week or so to reach peak plasma levels so in about 7 days your E2 supression will maximize with the increased dose of today.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 15, 2010)

The last couple of days I have been really emotional. Not anger, but "sadness". 

The simplest things make me feel like I want to cry. Is that the Tren?


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 15, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> The last couple of days I have been really emotional. Not anger, but "sadness".
> 
> The simplest things make me feel like I want to cry. Is that the Tren?


 Female hormones or an imbalance of hormones may cause emotional reactions. Your Estradiol may be too high.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 15, 2010)

Good thing I bumped up my Arimidex to 1mg ED as to your recommendation.


----------



## cbohning (Sep 15, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> First, PLEASE understand I am not advise'n or correct'n as that is none of my business. However if I may I would humbly suggest that you perhaps may want to rethink your calculations on half lives of compounds and how they work in conjunction with timed injections. Just because a compound enters your system at 100mg some esters will release say 50mg over an 18 hour period 18 divided by 6 is 3 so in a 24 hour period so your mg are drop'n roughly 3 to 4 mg per hour,and after you reach the half live you still have an active life of a compound to consider when truly, truly balance'n dose's. It can get tricky which means there is a considerable difference between 100mg a day and 50 EOD . 100mg EOD would supply more mg in the blood for longer but really there is really no way they can equal each other if you get down to it. BUT Will it work.......Certainly it will work great and it goes without say'n plasma level become a bounce'n ball for a few hours daily which will supply the famous agitation and lazys. Most people use a protocol like Mon., Wed., Fri. or Tues. Thurs., Sat and get great results, I was just state'n that from what I've read perhaps it was misunderstood as it applies to injections. But what the hell would I know. lol If this makes sense to you by all means use it as food for thought if not,I'm no guru and I don't claim to know all things steroid...............but I do know



makes perfect sense, thx


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 15, 2010)

I think I may have had a slight issue today. I was doing a glute shot and my arm was shaking because I went in on an odd angle and just holding my arm on that angle was very awkward. My arm was shaking and constantly moving the syringe so I kind of rushed the injection. 

30 seconds after, I kind of felt like I just taken a bong hit. I felt like I needed to cough and was a little short of breath. But I never stopped coughing and after about 2 minutes it passed. I grabbed my ventolin and prepared for it but nothing ended up happening.

Knock on wood


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 17, 2010)

Another day, another great injection in the right glute. The fear of having the cough is almost laughable to me now.... Loving the cycle, good gains, leaning out more. 

Tren is my new fav compound. Omg <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## martialartsman (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad to hear its going well mate.


----------



## cbohning (Sep 18, 2010)

im glad things are going well!!! lookin forward to seeing how your cycle turns out!!
- hey when your done with your cycle and your jerked up, how about updating that profile pic


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 18, 2010)

cbohning said:


> im glad things are going well!!! lookin forward to seeing how your cycle turns out!!
> - hey when your done with your cycle and your jerked up, how about updating that profile pic



You got yourself a deal bro.


----------



## cbohning (Sep 18, 2010)

i have a feeling im going to eat my words


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 18, 2010)

cbohning said:


> i have a feeling im going to eat my words



Today I tried left quad. When I get in about 1 inch deep I felt a pinch inside my leg and sure enough when I aspirated blood came in the needle tip. 
So I changed tips and went over to my right quad. 

I preceded to do my right quad instead, and every time I pushed in the plunger I kept getting a dizzy/nauseous feeling like I was going to puke. 

Once I finished the injection, blood came out of the spot on my right quad, even though no blood came out when aspirated. I am thinking I just hit scar tissue or something. Anyways... at the time of writing this reply I am 5 minutes after my injection. Still feeling a bit dizzy, have a slight taste of alcohol in my mouth, but I think I'll survive. 

I still have hope that I can avoid the cough for the whole cycle, but I always keep my ventolin around just in case.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 19, 2010)

Tried left quad again today. My poor left quad is not happy with me  It was pissing out blood and I hit a vein on the first attempt again. These ED injections are making my legs, glutes and delts cry but I am avoiding side effects right now, so no complaints !

No cough, no night sweats, no insomnia, no anything. All my lifts are gaining steadily too. A few friends have told me I should up the dosage of Tren even more, but I don't see the point if I am making great gains without sides....  What's y'all opinion ?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 19, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> So.... I am gyno prone. And I just started pinning HCG 3 times per week @ 166IU which is 500iu weekly.
> 
> I am running Test Prop @ 80mg ED and Tren Ace @ 40mg ED and feeling effing AMAZING and strong. I am also running Arimidex at 1mg EOD since the beginning of the cycle.
> 
> ...



My lump has grown on my right side. What should I do? I already bumped up my Adex to 1mg around 3-4 days ago.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 20, 2010)

bump


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 21, 2010)

bump


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok well..... just an update.

I am making gains every work out. I feel great. My cardio is actually BETTER than it was before cycle. The Adex has not caused any noticeable strength loss. 

No noticeable side effects. Although my lipids are probably out by now from running the Adex at 1mg ED. I am staying nice and lean thanks to a clean diet and Adex. 

I still have a small lump under my right nipple, but it's not growing. It's just staying the same size but it is a bit painful when pushed on. 

Still no nightmares, no night sweats, no insomnia. I look forward to finishing off this cycle at the same dosages. And hopefully my next cycle will be similar, but just with a higher dose of Tren. But as of right now, 40mg of Tren Ace ED is working out GREAT for me!

Also I am going to add in Anavar for the final 5 weeks of my cycle at 50mg ED. Thoughts?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 22, 2010)

Twice now I have had a small amount of gear leak out of the injection site. Yesterday was my right glute, today was my right delt. I almost started crying when I saw oil leaking out.  Hopefully it's not much! WAAAAAAAAH


----------

